# Installing model 44 loader on JD 318 questions



## drmccarthy007 (May 20, 2011)

Hi, I picked up a model JD 44 loader for my 318 and am unsure how the front small triangular brackets (2) connect and also the hydraulic pump. Does anyone have any pictures showing the proper installation of these brackets and the pump itself? That would be a great help. Dan


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have a local JD dealer? I bet they have diagrams and will share them with you at no cost.


----------

